# writ of certiorari = εντολή περί διαβίβασης δικογραφίας (ΗΠΑ) (ΟΧΙ αναίρεση ή αίτηση αναίρεσης)



## Palavra (Mar 24, 2011)

Συναντάω συχνά τον παραπάνω όρο. Συνήθως, σε αντίστροφες μεταφράσεις, ως απόδοση του «αναίρεση». Μια τέτοια επιλογή όμως είναι άστοχη, και μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε παρανοήσεις, ιδίως όταν απευθύνουμε το κείμενό μας σε πελάτες στις ΗΠΑ.

Ας δούμε πρώτα τους ορισμούς:

A writ of certiorari is an order a higher court issues in order to review the decision and proceedings in a lower court and determine whether there were any irregularities. When a court issues a writ or certiorari it is referred to as "granting certiorari", or 'cert.' When the U.S. Supreme Court orders a lower court to transmit records for a case for which it will hear on appeal, it is done through a writ of certiorari.​
http://definitions.uslegal.com/w/writ-of-certiorari/ 
Σύμφωνα με την αγγλική Βίκι, η ίδια η λέξη certiorari είναι λατινικό απαρέμφατο, που σημαίνει «πληροφορούμαι».
_Certiorari _("to be more fully informed") is the present passive infinitive of the Latin _certiorare _("to show, prove, or ascertain")​http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certiorari

Βλέπουμε λοιπόν πως το _writ of certiorari_ είναι εντολή που απευθύνει το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο των ΗΠΑ σε δικαστήριο χαμηλότερου βαθμού, όταν απευθύνεται σε αυτό σχετική αίτηση για επανεξέταση μιας υπόθεσης. 

Με την εντολή αυτή, το Δικαστήριο ζητά να του παρασχεθεί όλο το σχετικό υλικό της υπόθεσης, ώστε να αποφασίσει εάν θα κάνει αποδεκτό το αίτημα του αιτούντος ή όχι.

Η αναίρεση, αντίθετα, είναι ένδικο μέσο, μια διαδικασία δηλαδή μέσω της οποίας ζητείται από τον Άρειο Πάγο να ακυρώσει αναιρέσει απόφαση δικαστηρίου χαμηλότερου βαθμού. Το άτομο λοιπόν που θεωρεί ότι αδικήθηκε από εκδοθείσα απόφαση, υποβάλλει _αίτηση αναίρεσης._

Κάπου εδώ, είναι σκόπιμο να ανοίξουμε μια παρένθεση, η οποία ίσως εξηγεί για ποιο λόγο έχει δημιουργηθεί η σύγχυση: Στις ΗΠΑ, το άτομο που θεωρεί ότι αδικήθηκε από εκδοθείσα απόφαση, υποβάλλει *petition for writ of certiorari*. 
Αν δούμε όμως λίγο πιο προσεκτικά τις δύο διαδικασίες, θα ανακαλύψουμε ότι δεν είναι καθόλου ίδιες.

Με την αίτηση αναίρεσης, ο αιτών ζητά να ακυρωθεί αναιρεθεί μια εκδοθείσα απόφαση.

Με την petition for writ of certiorari, ο αιτών ζητά από το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο να απευθύνει εντολή προς ένα δικαστήριο χαμηλότερου βαθμού, ζητώντας να πληροφορηθεί τις λεπτομέρειες μιας υπόθεσης, ώστε να αποφασίσει εάν θα την επανεξετάσει ή όχι.

Κατά μία έννοια, οι δύο διαδικασίες είναι αντίστοιχες. Προσοχή: αντίστοιχες. Αν θέλουμε π.χ. να εξηγήσουμε προφορικά σε έναν Έλληνα τι είναι το _petition for writ of certiorari_, θα μπορούσαμε να του πούμε ότι είναι κάτι σαν την αίτηση αναίρεσης.

Μεταφράζοντας όμως, αν επιλέξουμε αυτήν την οδό δεν είμαστε ακριβείς.

Έτσι, εγώ θα πρότεινα ως απόδοση του writ of certiorari το «εντολή Ανωτάτου Δικαστηρίου περί διαβίβασης δικογραφίας (ΗΠΑ)» (δείκτης μπλαμπλά: 3,25 ). Τι λέτε;


Και επειδή τόση ώρα που το διαβάζει ο Δαιμάνος σκέφτεται _άντε να τελειώσω την ανάγνωση να βάλω βιδεάκι, ποιο να βάλω, ποιο να βάλω_, ιδού: 

[video=youtube;rpyeg-tl-ls]The Writ, Black Sabbath[/video]​


----------



## Palavra (Mar 24, 2011)

Να προσθέσω ότι θα ήθελα απόψεις για το «δικογραφίας» που έχω επιλέξει, καθώς οι ορισμοί στα αγγλικά μιλούν για record, πράγμα που με έκανε να σκεφτώ αρχικά την απόδοση «φάκελος της υπόθεσης», ωστόσο έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτό αφορά κυρίως υποθέσεις που τρέχουν, όχι υποθέσεις πάνω στις οποίες έχει εκδοθεί δικαστική απόφαση.


----------



## Themis (Mar 25, 2011)

Μια που δεν έχει φανεί αρμοδιότερος, ας πω ότι για το record μου φαίνεται σωστή η δικογραφία. Αν τη διακρίναμε από τον φάκελο της υπόθεσης, η δικογραφία θα ήταν μάλλον κάτι στενότερο, οπότε ταιριάζει καλύτερα στην περίπτωσή μας. Στο Oxford Concise Dictionary of Law βλέπω:


> *Record *- The documents constituting an authentic account of the proceedings before a court, including the originating process, the pleadings, and the judgment or order, but usually not the evidence tendered. The record of an inferior court is the only part of the proceedings that can be considered by the High Court when deciding whether to grant an order of certiorari.


Αφού λοιπόν το ακυρωτικό δικαστήριο δεν μπαίνει στην ουσία της υπόθεσης, μπορεί να μη λάβει ούτε καν όλη τη δικογραφία. Όπως βλέπουμε όμως περιέχει τουλάχιστον τα υπομνήματα (σε περίπτωση πολιτικής δίκης), άρα δεν πρόκειται αποκλειστικά και μόνο για την απόφαση. Μια χαρά μου φαίνεται η δικογραφία, χωρίς να έχουμε κιόλας αξίωση μεγάλης ακρίβειας.

Για τα υπόλοιπα, έχω την εντύπωση ότι πολύ καλά μας τα λες. Άλλωστε με τέτοια τεκμηρίωση που προσκομίζεις, μόνο ο Ρογήρος θα μπορούσε να φέρει αντιρρήσεις, μαθαίνοντάς μας π.χ. αν στην Ελλάδα αυτό που _είναι _εντολή διαβίβασης δικογραφίας συνηθίζουν να το _λένε _παραγγελία (μια λέξη που φοριέται πολύ σε τέτοια συμφραζόμενα) ή κάπως αλλιώς. Και πάλι βέβαια θα μιλούσαμε απλώς για τις πλησιέστερες αντιστοιχίσεις.


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 25, 2011)

Διαφορετικά νομικά συστήματα, διαφορετικές μέθοδοι, διαφορετικές λύσεις κι αφόρητοι πονοκέφαλοι για τον μεταφραστή.

Το πρόβλημά μας οφείλεται στις εμπειρικές αυτοσχέδιες λύσεις στις οποίες αναγκάστηκε να καταφύγει το common law για να θεραπεύσει τις δομικές και οργανωτικές ατέλειές του.

Για τη μεν Αγγλία, το certiorari λειτουργεί σήμερα με τρόπο αρκετά παρεμφερή με την καθ' ημάς αναίρεση, οπότε είμαι μάλλον δεκτικός στην αντίστοιχη απόδοση, με την απαραίτητη επιφύλαξη βεβαίως ότι το πράγμα πρέπει να κρίνεται κατά περίπτωση (ποιος ζητεί, τι ακριβώς, τι ακολουθεί).

Για τις ΗΠΑ, η κατάσταση είναι πιο περίπλοκη. Κατά το 19ο αι., υπήρξε κατά τα φαινόμενα αντιστοιχία certiorari και αναίρεσης. Σήμερα, όχι και τόσο. Βλέπουμε ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις η ιστορία τελειώνει σε κάποιο περιφερειακό ομοσπονδιακό εφετείο (Circuit Court of Appeals), το οποίο λειτουργεί ουσιαστικά και ως αναιρετικό δικαστήριο. Η petition for a writ of certiorari είναι εξαιρετικά αμφίβολο για το αν θα μπορούσε καν να θεωρηθεί ένδικο μέσο με βάση τα κριτήρια των δικαϊκών συστημάτων της ηπειρωτικής Ευρώπης (εξαιρουμένων των λίγων περιπτώσεων αποφάσεων που δεν είναι δεκτικές έφεσης, οπότε το Ανώτατο Δικαστήριο των ΗΠΑ είναι κατ' ουσίαν υποχρεωμένο να εξετάσει την υπόθεση κατόπιν της αιτήσεως του ηττηθέντος διαδίκου). Θα τη μεταφράζαμε (με ανώτατο δείκτη μπλα-μπλα) "αίτηση για την εκ μέρους του Ανωτάτου Δικαστηρίου έκδοση εντολής περί διαβιβάσεως δικογραφίας" ή, πιο ελεύθερα, "αίτηση για την επανεξέταση υποθέσεως", παραθέτοντας και τον αυθεντικό όρο και υποσημειώσεις κι όλα τα καλά. Σε κάθε περίπτωση η αντιστοιχία certiorari και αναίρεσης είναι εντελώς σχετική, λαμβανομένης υπόψη της στάσης του USSC, το οποίο σπανιότατα κρίνει παραδεκτή μια τέτοια αίτηση (ουσιαστικά μόνο σε περιπτώσεις που εγείρουν ζητήματα συνταγματικού δικαίου). Τελικά, αναρωτιέμαι αν θα έπρεπε να αναζητήσουμε οπωσδήποτε απόδοση του όρου, ιδίως αν μιλάμε για κάτι συνοπτικότερο από τα φλύαρα, πλην όμως αναγκαία, που προτείναμε.

Στα καθ' ημάς δεν παρίσταται ανάγκη για τέτοιες ιστορίες, εντολές και παραγγελίες (προσωπικά δεν θα είχα ιδιαίτερη προτίμηση για τον ένα ή τον άλλο όρο). Η αίτηση αναιρέσεως κατατίθεται στο δικαστήριο που εξέδωσε την αναιρεσιβαλλόμενη απόφαση και το οποίο διαβιβάζει τη δικογραφία στον Άρειο Πάγο.

[για μένα μια χαρά είναι η χρήση του όρου "δικογραφία". Για δικαστική υπόθεση μιλάμε, οπότε record = δικογραφία]

Η μόνη παρατήρησή μου έχει να κάνει με το ρήμα ακυρώνω. Τα εφετεία ακυρώνουν, ο Άρειος Πάγος αναιρεί.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 25, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ αμφότερους :)


Rogerios said:


> Η μόνη παρατήρησή μου έχει να κάνει με το ρήμα ακυρώνω. Τα εφετεία ακυρώνουν, ο Άρειος Πάγος αναιρεί.


Με παρέσυρε το ρέμα το «ακυρωτικό δικαστήριο»


----------



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2011)

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι βλέπω πως στις σελίδες της ΕΕ ο όρος «αίτηση αναίρεσης» αποδίδεται απλώς με το appeal (και αν θέλουμε, [...] brought before the Supreme Court [...]).


----------



## Rogerios (Mar 29, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι βλέπω πως στις σελίδες της ΕΕ ο όρος «αίτηση αναίρεσης» αποδίδεται απλώς με το appeal (και αν θέλουμε, [...] brought before the Supreme Court [...]).


 
Ναι, αλλά προσοχή στην ιδιαιτερότητα του δικαιοδοτικού συστήματος της ΕΕ: δεν υπάρχει έφεση, αλλά μόνο πρωτόδικη και κατ' αναίρεση εκδίκαση της υπόθεσης [ενώ στα περισσότερα (αν όχι όλα τα) δικαϊκά συστήματα της ηπειρωτικής Ευρώπης οι δύο βαθμοί δικαιοδοσίας αφορούν εκδίκαση της υπόθεσης από δικαστήρια ουσίας και έπεται, αν κι εφόσον, η εξέταση από το ακυρωτικό].


----------



## Palavra (Mar 29, 2011)

Μερσί :)
Να προσθέσω ότι για την απόδοση της _αίτησης αναίρεσης_ εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το petition for annulment before the Supreme Court/Council of State (δείκτης μπλαμπλά: 7 ) και η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έχω βρει ακόμα κάτι καλύτερο...


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 29, 2011)

Ενώ στα γαλλικά τα πράγματα είναι πιο απλά: (former un) *pourvoi* en cassation/ Se pourvoir en cassation.



Rogerios said:


> Η μόνη παρατήρησή μου έχει να κάνει με το ρήμα ακυρώνω. Τα εφετεία ακυρώνουν, ο Άρειος Πάγος αναιρεί.



Δεν το ήξερα! Εγώ τόσα χρόνια το ρημάδι το "casse et annulle" (πχ La Cour de Cassation casse et annule l' arrêt rendu par...) το έλεγα "αναιρεί και ακυρώνει"...


----------

